# Which Cabinet Circle CC 830 or Antec GX 300?



## hawx (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi All,

My current config is listed in my signature.
Want to buy a cabinet, short listed Circle CC 830 Red for Rs. 4000 and 3 years warranty and Antec GX 300 for Rs. 3500 but with no warranty.
So should I get the circle or the antec.

Regards,
hawx


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 12, 2015)

Antec provides 3 years of warranty on its cabinets my friend.

Go with Antec GX300 @ 3.6k

You can ask Mr. Srikumar -9391308746 (Antec Head) Secunderabad about warranty on Antec Cabinets.


----------



## hawx (Aug 12, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Antec provides 2 years of warranty on its cabinets my friend.
> 
> Go with Antec GX300 @ 3.6k
> 
> You can ask Mr. Srikumar -9391308746 (Antec Head) Secunderabad about warranty on Antec Cabinets.



The site itdepot.com where Antec GX 300 is listed says it does not have any warranty, so i said that the cab does not has warranty. Also the reviews for Circle CC 830 are positive from what i have read and basically what can go wrong with the cabinet, I mean if it is structurally solid and has efficient cooling along with the cable management facility then whats the harm?
Also Circle provides 3 years warranty. The writing might seem that I am inclined towards Circle but I am not , I just want to  weigh in the pros and cons.

Regards,
hawx


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 12, 2015)

hawx said:


> The site itdepot.com where Antec GX 300 is listed says it does not have any warranty, so i said that the cab does not has warranty. Also the reviews for Circle CC 830 are positive from what i have read and basically what can go wrong with the cabinet, I mean if it is structurally solid and has efficient cooling along with the cable management facility then whats the harm?
> Also Circle provides 3 years warranty. The writing might seem that I am inclined towards Circle but I am not , I just want to  weigh in the pros and cons.
> 
> Regards,
> hawx





I was wrong about Antec Cabinet Warranty. Antec provides 3 years warranty on its cabinets.

Here is the Product link:Antec - GX300 Window

Here is the Warranty Link:*www.antec.com/index.php?page=warranty_info&AQ=AQ3&value=en

Comparing Antec Cabinets with crap Circle Cabinets...


----------

